# Gonna be a nice day...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Cough, cough...called in sick...gonna go to a buds house and smoke some tenderloins, ribs...make about 20 pounds of chicken wings, lets see...duck breast rapped in bacon smoked, we've got antelop, elk...salmon...oysters...all to fix up for a big get-to-gether tomorrow in the KC area...I love cooking, it calms my soul...

Elder son runs indoor track tonight, other son has a basketball game...if I time things right, I can make both and then back to cooking...

cough, cough...today is a good day to forget my problms and just enjoy life...!!!

Take care my friends, and take time to give yourself a hug!!!


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds fab! Have a wonderful day! I plan on going out with some friends tonight, drinking and dancing and worry about my problems tomorrow!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow! Sound GREAT! :smthumbup: I have to work today. Shame because it's supposed to be 60 degrees. 

Tomorrow? Weather is going downhill but I'm going to relax and then take in my favorite band tomorrow night.

I'll just chill out otherwise. The nice weather will be here for good soon enough and then I'll be out and about more. Until then I'm content to enjoy some "down time" and relax while I can.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Have a great weekend! It sounds like a plan. It's going to be beautiful day here. It is supposed to hit 80 degrees. I just may have to escape from reality myself and enjoy the day--outside.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

about 35 days to till my income protection insurance is due to kick in, going to be a great day then


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Pretty good day. It did get nice eventually. Got enough money in the bank for the rent to be paid. Took my son over to my husband's house and we all went out for dinner. Pleasant conversation and then I left. My husband told me he'd like to see me tomorrow. I was nice and pleasant but noncommital. I just don't want a repeat of last weekend. I don't want stress, arguments or problems. I just want to go out and have a good time and not be bothered while doing so. 

Seeing him in small doses works nicely. Less mess..less stress. so I went home, chit chatted with my neighbor for awhile and now I'm drinking some wine, listening to Sirius radio (I LOVE satellite radio!) and just relaxing. 

Now if I could just get some good sex in there..:smthumbup:


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

what is this "sex" you speak of Freak????

it was a nice day of cooking...son ran well, other son had a rough basketball game but the team still won...

Now, today, after all that cooking yesterday...the feast begins!!!


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

DjF...you sound so positive,very inspiring....

My 5 years old daughter starts soccer on Tuesday...that'll be fun


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

vivea said:


> DjF...you sound so positive,very inspiring....
> 
> My 5 years old daughter starts soccer on Tuesday...that'll be fun


I still have multitudes of down moments, but I have done everything I can to reapair my relationship with my wife...it is all in her hands now...and I won't let it/her ruin any more time for me...I will enjoy my life...

at least that is what I keep telling myself!

have fun with soccer...we have another 2 weeks of basketball then straight into track!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

DjF said:


> what is this "sex" you speak of Freak????


:lol:I don't know..a concept perhaps? 

Today I stopped over my husband's house to pick up some laundry and just say "Hi". He was actually affectionate and "grabby". He hasn't been that affectionate in weeks. Most times he doesn't even kiss me hello. He even hinted that he missed me and I should stay over when I could. 

I'm betwixt and between on this. He wants me to hang out at his house with him and my son there. (My son has been visiting him on weekends). My husband and son talk about all their games and movies and I feel like a third wheel..like I'm intruding on them. It's not my idea of a romantic evening out. When I dropped my son off last Friday I did go out for a bite to eat with them and found it rather boring and left soon after. 

I'd like him to stop thinking of me as an appendage and plan for and put aside time for US as a couple. He wants to see me, but he wants it to be on his terms: We should hang out at his house. I should sit on the porch in the freezing cold while he has his drinks and smokes. He wants us to spend the time sitting around on a Saturday night and watch movies. I like to GO OUT and DO things on the weekends..like we used to do. Unfortunately often the times that we've tried to do this it has been a dismal failure as of late so I've just gone my own way. 

I'm always walking on eggshells with him praying and hoping that I don't say or do the wrong thing and then we have a fight.
I don't have much hope for things to be like they once were and I'm scared to get close because he's so unpredictable in his moods. At this point I feel keeping a distance is a good thing. 

But I might get hornier in the next couple of weeks and change my mind. Who knows?


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Sex, making love is nice...would be nice just waking up to her in the morning...

here's a taste of what we cooked up this weekend...Smoked froglegs, fried froglegs, smoked salmon, smoked trout, smoked trout dip, smoked spoonbill, raw tuna, blackened tuna, blackened mahi mahi, fried gator, fried crappie, hushpuppies, chicken wings, smoked pork, tenderloin, smoked duck, smoked goose, grilled sandhill crane, grilled caribou tenderloin, fruit salad, bashed potatoes, cole slaw, veggie platter, chocolate bacon skewers, chocolate bourbon cake, grilled antelope tenderloin, bacon wrapped shrimp stuffed with shredded cheese and horseradish, rabbit stew, pheasant and rice cassrols with wate chestnuts, smoked quail, stuffed quail, doe balls, sauteed shrimp, oysters


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow..Did you EAT all that? Did you move afterwards? Holy crap!

I'll skip the froglegs and eat the rest! *burp*

I get what you say about waking up in the morning. But what my husband does is get up before me and goes out on the porch and starts the regimen of drinking/smoking. So that nice feeling of waking up in each other's arms just doesn't happen anymore. 

I still like chatting with him but I'm scared to do more.

It's weird, we had the same conversations when we were married. I wanted to go out on weekend and light up the town and he wanted to stay home and watch TV. It's always been a problem.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

This will sound weird, but because of my drinking and my wife not wanting to smell me, she slept in her closet for the last year or so...

I've been so ***ced up the past few years, consumed with drinking, i don't know why she would even consider coming back...but I'm fighting like hell to get her back...I miss my beer, but I miss her more...

but I'm also getting used to being alone...even got some attention at the party this weekend...not ready for it, but it was nice!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, at least you got rid of the beer! :smthumbup: Too bad the wife is gone too.  Maybe now though you have a shot at getting her back. 

With my husband still drinking I feel like our marriage is akin to a car stuck in the mud. The wheels turn, but we're going nowhere until he stops. I'm hoping that he'll get help for himself soon.


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

What a feast - sounded like a great weekend. 

Being alone is very hard to adjust to indeed. Sex sounds like a great idea LOL


----------

